# homer breeders and good performing rollers for sale!!!



## flynhigh (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
I have a few homer breeders for sale and some awesome rollers for sale because I'm getting out of the hobby until I get my own place so if anyone is interested please pm me. Sorry if there's no pictures, I don't have time to post them up right now but if you are interested and you are serious then I'll email them to you. These are great birds and I spent a lot on them. Most of the homer breeders do come with ped. but the rollers don't but they do have great performance. I'm also taking offers so feel free to make me any offers and if its reasonable then we're all happy!!! Thanks,


----------



## okie roller (Aug 18, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I am interested in rollers if you still have them. Zip code is 97448. Jim [email protected]


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

I am very interested in the homers! But I Neeed to know where you are located! thanks, james.


----------

